# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ترس شروع...

## Amdanial

سلام رفقا امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه!
سریع برم سر اصل مطلب
من رشتم ریاضی بوده و نظام قدیمم و الان مکانیک آزاد میخونم اما بعد یه سری اتفاقات تصمیم گرفتم که دوباره کنکور بدم
و از ته دل کامپیوتر شریف رو میخوام و از زحمتی هم که براش متحمل بشم باخبرم و کارنامه های قبولی های این رشته رو دیدم
قضیه اینه که من برای 1400 میخوام نظام جدید بدم اما همش یه دلهره ای تو دلم هست سر چنتا قضیه
اول اینکه با خودم میگم میشه کتابای نظام جدید رو خودخوان خوند و تویه یه سال جمعش کرد برای منی که یه مدت از دروس دبیرستان دور بودم؟
دوم از همه اینکه من یه کوچولو بازیگوشم اما حافظه و گیرایی خوبی دارم و متاسفانه بازیگوشی نمیزاره من ساعت زیادی رو پای درس بشینم
چنتا مقاله خوندم و سعی کردم یکم یکم ساعتم رو زیاد کنم مثلا اگر این هفته 24 ساعت میخونم هفته دیگه 25 ساعت بخونم یعنی یه ساعت به کل مطالعم اضافه کنم
سوم از همه من نمی تونم هزینه های اضافی از جمله مشاور و دی وی دی بکنم و فقط میخوام آزمون شرکت کنم و خب همین خودش یکم گیجم کرده و نا آرومم

کسی هست که منو راهنمایی کنه؟ ترس من منطقیه؟ چیکار کنم که خوب باشه؟
لطفا راهنماییم کنین ممنونم

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*سلام . همین که گیرایی خوبی داری برای رشته ریاضی فیزیک خیلی مهمه .... بعدش نگران نباش همیشه شروع کردن اولش سخته . مثلا شما تا تابستون ساعت مطالعت و بیار رو 9 ساعت تا 9 و نیم ... از اواخر شهریور دیگه شروع کن تا 12 ساعت خوندن و همینجوری بیشترش کن ... از عمومیا و شیمی هم اصلا غافل نشید که مهمن برا ریاضی فیزیک .*

----------


## a.t.n

برای فیلم های آموزشی 
میتونی از سایت الا استفاده کنی که فیلم هاش رایگانه و دبیراش خوب

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام رفقا امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه!
> سریع برم سر اصل مطلب
> من رشتم ریاضی بوده و نظام قدیمم و الان مکانیک آزاد میخونم اما بعد یه سری اتفاقات تصمیم گرفتم که دوباره کنکور بدم
> و از ته دل کامپیوتر شریف رو میخوام و از زحمتی هم که براش متحمل بشم باخبرم و کارنامه های قبولی های این رشته رو دیدم
> قضیه اینه که من برای 1400 میخوام نظام جدید بدم اما همش یه دلهره ای تو دلم هست سر چنتا قضیه
> اول اینکه با خودم میگم میشه کتابای نظام جدید رو خودخوان خوند و تویه یه سال جمعش کرد برای منی که یه مدت از دروس دبیرستان دور بودم؟
> دوم از همه اینکه من یه کوچولو بازیگوشم اما حافظه و گیرایی خوبی دارم و متاسفانه بازیگوشی نمیزاره من ساعت زیادی رو پای درس بشینم
> چنتا مقاله خوندم و سعی کردم یکم یکم ساعتم رو زیاد کنم مثلا اگر این هفته 24 ساعت میخونم هفته دیگه 25 ساعت بخونم یعنی یه ساعت به کل مطالعم اضافه کنم
> سوم از همه من نمی تونم هزینه های اضافی از جمله مشاور و دی وی دی بکنم و فقط میخوام آزمون شرکت کنم و خب همین خودش یکم گیجم کرده و نا آرومم
> ...


طبیعیه اولش ترس و دلهره داشته باشی 
با ساعت مطالعه کم باید شروع کرد 
اما ادامه داد....(فعلا جمعه ها رو تعطیل کن برا خودت در طول هفته بخون ولی بعدا از شهریور و مهر به بعد جمعه ها رو هم اضافه کن)
از الان تا شهریور دهم و یازدهم رو بخون 
و از مهر با قلمچی دوازدهم رو و کلا طبق قلم پیش برو 
توی سایت استاد گل ی یه وویس هست تحت عنوان "چگونه تراز 7000 بیاوریم ؟" حتما گوش کن 
کتابهای مناسب خودت رو بخر یعنی برو اول کتابهای آموزشی مثل سیر تا پیاز رو بخر اونو بخون بعدش کتاب تست(هر جا هم نیاز به فیلم داشتی برو سایت الا فیلم رایگان ببین دبیراشم خوبن )
از سوالات آزمونهای گاج و قلم که همین سایت میذاره استفاده کن و کار کن اونا رو 
کامپیوتر شریف عالیهههه

----------


## Eli..

خب .اول سلام.دوم اینکه آفرین به شما که دنبال رسیدن به هدفتون هستید.من رشتم تجربیه و خیلی از رشته ریاضی سر در نمیارم .اما پست شما کلی هست و میشه راهنماییتون کرد.مطمئن باشید که خواستن توانستن است.پس دیگه آخرین بارتون باشه میگید میشه یا نه!!اونم واسه ۱۴۰۰.(البته خودمم این جمله رو همیشه میپرسیدم اما منم همینجا قول میدم دیگه این جمله رو نه پرسم نه بگم.چون قطعا میشه.مگه اونایی که پزشکی یا کامپوتر قبول شدن شاخ و دم داشتن؟) چون هدفتون ۱۴۰۰ هست رسیدن بهش قطعی اما به یه شرط تلاش کنید .من به عنوان کسی که یه با کنکور دادم و الان پشت کنکوری هستم این تجربه رو دارم که آدم اگر از همون مهر ماه یا تابستون روزی مثلا ۷ ساعت بخونه(حالا یا بیشتر)دیگه نیازی نیست تو اسفند ماه هی بگه اگه از الان روزی ۱۴ساعت بخونم متونمیا نه!! من الان خودم تازه شروع کردم و خیلی پشیمونم که چرا از مهر شروع نکردم.پس لطفا از همین الان شروع کنید و پیوسته بخونید.پیوسته بخوتید و پیوسته بخونید.روزی دو ساعت بخونی بازم بهتر از اینه که بگید امروز گذشت و دیگه نمیخونم.من خودم کلاس کنکور رفتم اما واسم مفید نبود.و چون مدرسه میرفتم فقط وقتمو میگرفت.اما الان که از روی کتابکار میخونم میبینم که کلا خودم بخونم راحت ترم.آزمون هم اگه ثبت نام کردید حتما با بودجه بندی پیش برید اینم اضافه کنم که بنظر من نیاز به مشاوره نیست .کارنامه های قبولی کامپوتر رو نگاه کنید و خودتونو به اون درصدا و بالاتر برسونید

----------


## Amdanial

> طبیعیه اولش ترس و دلهره داشته باشی 
> با ساعت مطالعه کم باید شروع کرد 
> اما ادامه داد....(فعلا جمعه ها رو تعطیل کن برا خودت در طول هفته بخون ولی بعدا از شهریور و مهر به بعد جمعه ها رو هم اضافه کن)
> از الان تا شهریور دهم و یازدهم رو بخون 
> و از مهر با قلمچی دوازدهم رو و کلا طبق قلم پیش برو 
> توی سایت استاد گل ی یه وویس هست تحت عنوان "چگونه تراز 7000 بیاوریم ؟" حتما گوش کن 
> کتابهای مناسب خودت رو بخر یعنی برو اول کتابهای آموزشی مثل سیر تا پیاز رو بخر اونو بخون بعدش کتاب تست(هر جا هم نیاز به فیلم داشتی برو سایت الا فیلم رایگان ببین دبیراشم خوبن )
> از سوالات آزمونهای گاج و قلم که همین سایت میذاره استفاده کن و کار کن اونا رو 
> کامپیوتر شریف عالیهههه


ممنونم از وقتی که گذاشتین و پاسخ دادین
اتفاقا خودم جمعه ها رو برنامه ثابت براش در نظر نگرفتم و آزاد گذاشتم فعلا حالا یا برای جبران یا برای بررسی آزمون یا استراحت
و حتما آزمون های قلمچی رو سعی میکنم شرکت کنم و باهاش جلو برم اما فقط یه چیز میمونه اینکه چه منابعی انتخاب کنم؟ حالا تجربی هستین و با دروس ریاضی آشنایی ندارین اما اگر ممکنه در مورد منابع عمومی راهنماییم کنین
مثلا همین که گفتین کتابای مناسب یکم بیشتر لطفا توضیح بدین بازم ممنونم شاید دنبال چنین انرژی ای بودم که بهم بگه نشدنی نیست

----------


## Amdanial

> خب .اول سلام.دوم اینکه آفرین به شما که دنبال رسیدن به هدفتون هستید.من رشتم تجربیه و خیلی از رشته ریاضی سر در نمیارم .اما پست شما کلی هست و میشه راهنماییتون کرد.مطمئن باشید که خواستن توانستن است.پس دیگه آخرین بارتون باشه میگید میشه یا نه!!اونم واسه ۱۴۰۰.(البته خودمم این جمله رو همیشه میپرسیدم اما منم همینجا قول میدم دیگه این جمله رو نه پرسم نه بگم.چون قطعا میشه.مگه اونایی که پزشکی یا کامپوتر قبول شدن شاخ و دم داشتن؟) چون هدفتون ۱۴۰۰ هست رسیدن بهش قطعی اما به یه شرط تلاش کنید .من به عنوان کسی که یه با کنکور دادم و الان پشت کنکوری هستم این تجربه رو دارم که آدم اگر از همون مهر ماه یا تابستون روزی مثلا ۷ ساعت بخونه(حالا یا بیشتر)دیگه نیازی نیست تو اسفند ماه هی بگه اگه از الان روزی ۱۴ساعت بخونم متونمیا نه!! من الان خودم تازه شروع کردم و خیلی پشیمونم که چرا از مهر شروع نکردم.پس لطفا از همین الان شروع کنید و پیوسته بخونید.پیوسته بخوتید و پیوسته بخونید.روزی دو ساعت بخونی بازم بهتر از اینه که بگید امروز گذشت و دیگه نمیخونم.من خودم کلاس کنکور رفتم اما واسم مفید نبود.و چون مدرسه میرفتم فقط وقتمو میگرفت.اما الان که از روی کتابکار میخونم میبینم که کلا خودم بخونم راحت ترم.آزمون هم اگه ثبت نام کردید حتما با بودجه بندی پیش برید اینم اضافه کنم که بنظر من نیاز به مشاوره نیست .کارنامه های قبولی کامپوتر رو نگاه کنید و خودتونو به اون درصدا و بالاتر برسونید


سلام
کلمه کلمه حرفاتون رو درک میکنم و حسش میکنم چون برای خودم پیش اومده اتفاقا منم دوبار تجربه تلخ کنکور رو داشتم بخاطر سهل انگاری خودم و بی نظمی و از اون گذشته کلاسای کنکور شرکت کردم اونجوری که باید مفید نبود شاید من اون موقعه ها منتظر بودم اساتید عجی مجی کنن
اما به هر حال شروع کردم تقریبا فهمیدم وقتی خودم تو تنهایی میخونم گیراییم خیلی بالاتر هست و اینکه نیازی به چیز بیشتری نیست

----------


## Eli..

در مورد سوالی که از دوست مون پرسیدین واسه منابع .منم میتونم یه توضیحی بدم .اول بگم که من فیزیکم خیلی ضعیف بود ولی وقتی با فیزیک میکرو نقره ای کار کردم فهمیدم فیزیک چیه.واسه منابع سعی کنید از هر کتاب کار یه پی دی اف کوچیک ازش نگاه کنید اگه با اون کتاب راحت بودید بخردیش.مثلا تو گاج مارکت بالای هر کتابی نوشته نیم نگاه.اونا رو ببینید.یا برید تو کتابفروشی ها بشینید یه گوشه و کتابارو ببینید.خیلی خودتون رو هم درگیر کدوم آزمون برم یا کدوم کتاب رو بخرم نکنید.هر کتابی که گرفتید تمام تست هاشو حل کنید و پاسخ هاشو نگاه کنید هر جمله ای که واستون تازه بود رو هایلایت کنید منکه خودم همین کار رو میکنم.و بعد واسه مرور راحت تر میخونیدشون.کلا خیلی هم وسواس نباشید.فکر نکنید که اگه شما مثلا فیزیک خیلی سبز دارید اما اونیکه کنکور قبول شده گاج داره دیگه کارتون تمومه.اون بخاطر منبعش نبوده که قبول شده.به خاطر این قبول شده که کل کتاب رو خونده و تست زده

----------


## a.t.n

> ممنونم از وقتی که گذاشتین و پاسخ دادین
> اتفاقا خودم جمعه ها رو برنامه ثابت براش در نظر نگرفتم و آزاد گذاشتم فعلا حالا یا برای جبران یا برای بررسی آزمون یا استراحت
> و حتما آزمون های قلمچی رو سعی میکنم شرکت کنم و باهاش جلو برم اما فقط یه چیز میمونه اینکه چه منابعی انتخاب کنم؟ حالا تجربی هستین و با دروس ریاضی آشنایی ندارین اما اگر ممکنه در مورد منابع عمومی راهنماییم کنین
> مثلا همین که گفتین کتابای مناسب یکم بیشتر لطفا توضیح بدین بازم ممنونم شاید دنبال چنین انرژی ای بودم که بهم بگه نشدنی نیست


منظورم از مناسب این بود که بعضی از کتابا اومدن از ریز و از نکات و مفاهیم ابتدایی گفتن اینا برای بچه هایی خوبن که پایه شون صفره اما یک سری کتابا درسنامه های خلاصه دارن و زیاد توضیح ندادن و اینا برای بچه هایی با پایه قوی خوبن 
مثلا کتاب زبان مبتکران شهاب اناری برای بچه هایی خوبه که پایه خوبی دارن اگه پایه خوبی دارن برن اونو بخرن و بخونن 
اما یک نکته رو بهش توجه کن اونم اینه که اگه کتابی رو بگیری که برای بچه ها با پایه صفر باشه و شروع کنی به خوندنش و خوب و کامل بخونی با همون کتاب میتونی تو کنکور صد برنی 
و کسی هم که پایه قوی داره و میره از یه کتاب مناسب خودش شروع میکنه به تست زدن اونم میتونه تو کنکور با همون کتاب صد بزنه !!!
من خودمم دیپلم تجربی نظام قدیم دارم سال 1400 میخوام تجربی جدید بدم 
خودم برای عمومی ها اینا رو دارم 
ادبیات :
آموزش : سیرتاپیاز  تست : هفت خوان خیلی سبز برای آرایه _زبان فارسی و قرابت  و انتشارات نشر دریافت: قرابت و لغت و املا 
عربی: آموزش: سیرتا پیاز   تست : مهروماه 
دینی : خیلی سبز سال به سال 
زبان: آموزش: سیرتاپیاز  تست: مهروماه 
البته سیرتاپیاز ها یه قسمت تست داره که اونارم میزنم و خود درسنامه کتاب تستام هم میخونم 
بچه برای دینی از سفیر خرد و گاج هم استفاده میکنن و میگن خوبه 
برای زبان از شهاب اناری انتشارات مبتکران و خیلی سبز نوشته کیاسالار هم استفاده میکنن 
برای ادبیات کتابهای الگو هم میگن خوبه 
برای عربی کتاب خیلی سبز و میکرو طلایی هم دیدم استفاده کردن و راضین 
شما خودت برو نمونه همه این کتابها رو داخل نت ببین 
اونی که باهاش ارتباط گرفتی رو بخر 
یا شاید اصلا نیازی به کتابای سیر تا پیاز که آموزشن اصلا نداشته باشی و با همون درسنامه کارت راه بیوفته 
برای شیمی : مبتکران تک جلدی دارم 
برای فیزیک هم گاج پایه 
برای فیزیک و شیمی موج آزمون الگو شنیدم که خوبه (خودم میخوام از مهر که قلمچی برم بخرمشون )
برای فیزیک انتشارات خیلی سبز و شیمی هم خیلی سبز 
هم انتشارات معروفی هستن 
به نظرم مصاحبه رتبه های برتر رشته ریاضی رو بخون حتما 
موفق باشی

----------


## a.t.n

راستی برای فیزیک کتاب آموزش نگرفتم اما 
میرم سایت الا فیزیک کازرانیان رو میبینم 
یه چیز دیگه هم که خواستم بگم اینه که مصاحبه هایی که میخونم حتی داخل همین سایت هم هست اونم اینه که کتاب های درسی رو بخون و تمرینات داخل کتاب رو بخون 
اگه بتونی تا قبل از شروع مهر یه مقدار از درسای دوازدهم هم بخونی خیلی خوب میشه مثلا دو فصل اول فیزیک 
یا حالا نمیدونم درسای اختصاصی تون چیان اما یکی دو فصل ازشون پیش خوانی کنی عالیه نشد هم که هیچی 
بعدا با خود آزمون برو جلو 
فقط یادت باشه برای آزمون هایی که قلم چی داخل دی و بهمن میگیره که یکیش جامع نیم سال اوله و بعدیش آزمون جامع درسای پایه اس نباید بشینی همه درسا رو از اول بخونی باید اینجا از روش بازیابی استفاده کنی 
روش بازیابی هم داخل نت بزنی برات توضیح داده 
به نظرم برای درسای اصلیت یه خلاصه از مهم ترین فرمول ها داشته باش 
حتما برو به تعداد زیاد مصاحبه با رتبه های رشته ریاضی رو بخون خیلی چیزهای خوبی دستگیرت میشه 
برای دروس عمومی و شیمی و فیزیک از مصاحبه های تجربی هم میتونی استفاده کنی 
شک نکن میشه از الان تا 1400 کامپیوتر شریف قبول شد 
فقط یه چیزو مادرم که خودش کارمنده بهم گفته تو هم در نظر داشته باش 
اگه میخوای جایی در اداره ای استخدام شی 
با مدرک لیسانس برو دنبال آزمونهای استخدامی !!
بعد از این که آزمون استخدامی قبول شدی و رسمی شدی 
اون وقت برو دنبال ارشد و دکترات که هم مدرکت رو بالاتر بردی و هم به واسطه اش حقوقت بیشتر میشه 
فقط از همین الان برو استخدامی ها رو بخون و همیشه آگاهیش ها رو دنبال کن 
برای آزمون استخدامی حتما بخون حتما 
با آمادگی کامل برو و به حرف اینا هم که میگن قبولت نمیکنن و پارتی بازیه توجه نکن و از کسایی که قبلا توی این آزمونا شرکت کردن بپرس که شفاهی چجوری سوال میپرسن که یه ذهنیتی داشته باشی 
من توی اطرافیان خودم دیدم که بدون پارتی و سهمیه ای استخدام شدن 
رشته مدیریت مالی هم برای استخدام در بانکها خوبه 
اگر هم میخوای اپلای کنی از همون ترم یک دنبال زبان انگلیسی و مقاله و اینا باش و خوب درس بخون 
ایشالا مهر 1400 روی صندلی شریف رشته کامپیوتر باشی

----------


## Amdanial

> راستی برای فیزیک کتاب آموزش نگرفتم اما 
> میرم سایت الا فیزیک کازرانیان رو میبینم 
> یه چیز دیگه هم که خواستم بگم اینه که مصاحبه هایی که میخونم حتی داخل همین سایت هم هست اونم اینه که کتاب های درسی رو بخون و تمرینات داخل کتاب رو بخون 
> اگه بتونی تا قبل از شروع مهر یه مقدار از درسای دوازدهم هم بخونی خیلی خوب میشه مثلا دو فصل اول فیزیک 
> یا حالا نمیدونم درسای اختصاصی تون چیان اما یکی دو فصل ازشون پیش خوانی کنی عالیه نشد هم که هیچی 
> بعدا با خود آزمون برو جلو 
> فقط یادت باشه برای آزمون هایی که قلم چی داخل دی و بهمن میگیره که یکیش جامع نیم سال اوله و بعدیش آزمون جامع درسای پایه اس نباید بشینی همه درسا رو از اول بخونی باید اینجا از روش بازیابی استفاده کنی 
> روش بازیابی هم داخل نت بزنی برات توضیح داده 
> به نظرم برای درسای اصلیت یه خلاصه از مهم ترین فرمول ها داشته باش 
> ...


واقعا نمیدونم چطور تشکر کنم ازتون. هم از شما و هم از دوست دیگمون
اینجا فقط یه کلید تشکر داره در حالی که من هزار بار ممنونم
واقعا خیلی راهنماییم کردین و همین رو میخواستم
من راهنمای خوبی نداشتم و ندارم تو درس خوندن هم سطح سواد خانواده پایینه و هم پول مشاور خوب نیست و...
از این جهت نمیدونین که چه کمکی به من کردین
از حرفاتون نت برداری کردم و نوشتم و حتما دنبال میکنم پیشنهاد هایی که دادین
منت گذاشتین
و در آخر اگر ایرادی نداره و ممکنه من بازم اگر در رابطه با موضوعی مشورت خواستم مزاحمتون بشم
بازم خیلی ممنونم
*Eli..*@

----------


## a.t.n

> واقعا نمیدونم چطور تشکر کنم ازتون. هم از شما و هم از دوست دیگمون
> اینجا فقط یه کلید تشکر داره در حالی که من هزار بار ممنونم
> واقعا خیلی راهنماییم کردین و همین رو میخواستم
> من راهنمای خوبی نداشتم و ندارم تو درس خوندن هم سطح سواد خانواده پایینه و هم پول مشاور خوب نیست و...
> از این جهت نمیدونین که چه کمکی به من کردین
> از حرفاتون نت برداری کردم و نوشتم و حتما دنبال میکنم پیشنهاد هایی که دادین
> منت گذاشتین
> و در آخر اگر ایرادی نداره و ممکنه من بازم اگر در رابطه با موضوعی مشورت خواستم مزاحمتون بشم
> بازم خیلی ممنونم
> *Eli..*@


خواهش میکنم 
ایشالا که با تلاش هات به اون چیزی که لیاقتش رو داری برسی 
" هر چه از خدا میخواهی میشنود و منتظر می شود ببیند چقدر برای آن تلاش میکنی و لیاقت آنرا داری .پس هیچ وقت ناامید نشو و همیشه به تلاشت ادامه بده و بدان او پشتیبان توست و هیچ وقت فراموشت نمی کند پس تو هم فراموشش نکن." 
اینو از متن کتاب "چگونه تک رقمی شدم ؟" نوشته سعید تجریشی رتبه 4 ریاضی سال 89 براتون آوردم 
حتما حتما برو تعداد بالا مصاحبه با نفرات برتر رشته ریاضی رو بخون 
حالا منابع که باید مناسب خودت پیدا کنی 
اما خیلی مهمه بدونی ماه آخر، یه هفته آخر ، دوران جمع بندی 
چجوری درس خوندن ، چه چیزایی خوندن و....
که اینا رو با خوندن مصاحبه این افراد میشه به دست آورد 
هر موقع کمکی از دستم بربیاد خوشحال میشم 
برای منم دعا کنید 1400 دندون تهران قبول شم 
ممنون

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amdanial


سلام رفقا امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه!
سریع برم سر اصل مطلب
من رشتم ریاضی بوده و نظام قدیمم و الان مکانیک آزاد میخونم اما بعد یه سری اتفاقات تصمیم گرفتم که دوباره کنکور بدم
و از ته دل کامپیوتر شریف رو میخوام و از زحمتی هم که براش متحمل بشم باخبرم و کارنامه های قبولی های این رشته رو دیدم
قضیه اینه که من برای 1400 میخوام نظام جدید بدم اما همش یه دلهره ای تو دلم هست سر چنتا قضیه
اول اینکه با خودم میگم میشه کتابای نظام جدید رو خودخوان خوند و تویه یه سال جمعش کرد برای منی که یه مدت از دروس دبیرستان دور بودم؟
دوم از همه اینکه من یه کوچولو بازیگوشم اما حافظه و گیرایی خوبی دارم و متاسفانه بازیگوشی نمیزاره من ساعت زیادی رو پای درس بشینم
چنتا مقاله خوندم و سعی کردم یکم یکم ساعتم رو زیاد کنم مثلا اگر این هفته 24 ساعت میخونم هفته دیگه 25 ساعت بخونم یعنی یه ساعت به کل مطالعم اضافه کنم
سوم از همه من نمی تونم هزینه های اضافی از جمله مشاور و دی وی دی بکنم و فقط میخوام آزمون شرکت کنم و خب همین خودش یکم گیجم کرده و نا آرومم

کسی هست که منو راهنمایی کنه؟ ترس من منطقیه؟ چیکار کنم که خوب باشه؟
لطفا راهنماییم کنین ممنونم


باید شروع کنی به خوندن کافی یه دور کل کتاب ها رو بزنی دیگه اون ترس میریزه*

----------


## high.target

_فقط شروع کن
اونوقت میبینی ترس چیز مسخره ای بوده
موفق باشی مهندس_

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amdanial


سلام رفقا امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه!
سریع برم سر اصل مطلب
من رشتم ریاضی بوده و نظام قدیمم و الان مکانیک آزاد میخونم اما بعد یه سری اتفاقات تصمیم گرفتم که دوباره کنکور بدم
و از ته دل کامپیوتر شریف رو میخوام و از زحمتی هم که براش متحمل بشم باخبرم و کارنامه های قبولی های این رشته رو دیدم
قضیه اینه که من برای 1400 میخوام نظام جدید بدم اما همش یه دلهره ای تو دلم هست سر چنتا قضیه
اول اینکه با خودم میگم میشه کتابای نظام جدید رو خودخوان خوند و تویه یه سال جمعش کرد برای منی که یه مدت از دروس دبیرستان دور بودم؟
دوم از همه اینکه من یه کوچولو بازیگوشم اما حافظه و گیرایی خوبی دارم و متاسفانه بازیگوشی نمیزاره من ساعت زیادی رو پای درس بشینم
چنتا مقاله خوندم و سعی کردم یکم یکم ساعتم رو زیاد کنم مثلا اگر این هفته 24 ساعت میخونم هفته دیگه 25 ساعت بخونم یعنی یه ساعت به کل مطالعم اضافه کنم
سوم از همه من نمی تونم هزینه های اضافی از جمله مشاور و دی وی دی بکنم و فقط میخوام آزمون شرکت کنم و خب همین خودش یکم گیجم کرده و نا آرومم

کسی هست که منو راهنمایی کنه؟ ترس من منطقیه؟ چیکار کنم که خوب باشه؟
لطفا راهنماییم کنین ممنونم


سلام امیدوارم خوب و عالی باشی عیدنم مبارک
اولا در مورد ترس شروعت بگم که 95 درصد ترس ها طبق یه مقاله که خوندم ترس بیجاست و همش بخاطر اینه که تو منطقه امن خودمون موندیم
یه کوچولو از منطقه امنت بکنی بری میبینی ترست بیجاست و الکی این مدت میترسیدی
میدونی مدت زمانی که ما میترسیم از مدت زمانی که برای مطالعش لازمه بیشتر یعنی یه مبحث شاید تو سه چهار ساعت تموم بشه ولی سی چهل ساعت سر ترس الکی تلف میکنیم و نمیخونیم
دوما خودخوان میشه خوند همونجور که هفتاد درصد ورودی های هر رشته خودخوان میخونن
دوما اون مقاله که خوندی اشتباهه ؛ اصلش اینه هرروز یه ربع بیشتر از دیروز
مثلا تو با کمترین تایم مطالعت شروع کن مثلا پنج ساعت ، بعد هرروز فقط یک ربع بیشتر از دیروزت بخون اینجوری هم بهت فشار نمیاد هم در عرض دو سه هفته ساعت مطالعت بالای دوازده سیزده ساعته
سوما لازم نیست دی وی دی بخری ؛ تو کانال های تلگرامی اینا رو رایگان گذاشتن ، ایدی تلگراممو بهت امتیاز میزنم بیا تلگرام ادرس کانال رو بدم
موفق باشی*

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام رفقا امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه!
> سریع برم سر اصل مطلب
> من رشتم ریاضی بوده و نظام قدیمم و الان مکانیک آزاد میخونم اما بعد یه سری اتفاقات تصمیم گرفتم که دوباره کنکور بدم
> و از ته دل کامپیوتر شریف رو میخوام و از زحمتی هم که براش متحمل بشم باخبرم و کارنامه های قبولی های این رشته رو دیدم
> قضیه اینه که من برای 1400 میخوام نظام جدید بدم اما همش یه دلهره ای تو دلم هست سر چنتا قضیه
> اول اینکه با خودم میگم میشه کتابای نظام جدید رو خودخوان خوند و تویه یه سال جمعش کرد برای منی که یه مدت از دروس دبیرستان دور بودم؟
> دوم از همه اینکه من یه کوچولو بازیگوشم اما حافظه و گیرایی خوبی دارم و متاسفانه بازیگوشی نمیزاره من ساعت زیادی رو پای درس بشینم
> چنتا مقاله خوندم و سعی کردم یکم یکم ساعتم رو زیاد کنم مثلا اگر این هفته 24 ساعت میخونم هفته دیگه 25 ساعت بخونم یعنی یه ساعت به کل مطالعم اضافه کنم
> سوم از همه من نمی تونم هزینه های اضافی از جمله مشاور و دی وی دی بکنم و فقط میخوام آزمون شرکت کنم و خب همین خودش یکم گیجم کرده و نا آرومم
> ...


اولا کی گفته برا موفق شدن نیاز به مشاور و دی وی دی دارید؟
دوما هرچقدرم فراموش کرده باشین از صفر صفرم شروع کنید برای ریاضی امکانش هست
ترس رو که همه دارن باید شروع کنید تازه این ترس در مقابل ترسایی که نصف راه بهتون حمله میکنن هیچه... مثلا تو دوره ی جمع بندی میری مرور کنی یهو به خودت میگی یا خودِ خدا... من هیچی یادم نیییییی...! این مال کجاست؟؟؟ من این تستو سه دفعه زدم چرا بلد نیستم؟ همون لحظه حس میکنی قعر جهنمی یکم‌که میگذره یه حسی بهت میگه بیا ازین راه برو... میری و به جواب میرسی تازه به خودت میگی اخیش... گذشت... سوال بعدی!!!

کسی که نتیجه واسش اهمیتی نداره استرس هم نمیگیره اگه نتیجه براتون‌مهمه استرس طبیعیه و حتی خیلی هم مفیده واسه درس خوندنتون

برای رشته ریاضی فیزیک ساعت مطالعه ی ۱۵_۱۶ساعته لازم نیست مخصوصا شمایی که میگید گیرایی ریاضیاتتون خوبه ریاضی و محاسبات مهارتهایی هستن که میشه به تدریج باهاشون اشنا شد
میگید ۲۴ ساعت در هفته که این میشه روزی ۳و نیم ساعت که کمه
ریاضی و فیزیک اینجوریه که باید بعد از یه ساعت ولش نکنی چون تازه مغز گرم میشه و اگه ولش کنی یه ساعت مفیدو از دست میدی
پس حتما ساعت مطالعه ی ریاضی، فیزیک و درسای محاسباتی باید بالای دوساعت باشه نمیشه یه ساعت ریاضی بخونی یه ساعت فیزیک... بهتره یک روز درمیون دو ساعت ریاضی بخونی (فرداشم فیزیک... مثال میزنما)

برای درسای عمومی روزی یکساعت باید اختصاص بدین که بتونین تو درس عربی و زبان، و ارایه از ادبیات به حد نصاب برسید
مثلا یک روز عربی یه روز زبان و روزانه ربع ساعت ارایه!! یکم که ساعت مطالعه تون بالاتر رفت قرابت رو هم اضافه کنید که ذوق ادبیتون جون بگیره و بتونید معنی اشعار رو درک کنید(مثلا روزی ۵ تا تست قرابت و گزینه ها دونه به دونه بررسی بشن)
اگه الان روزی ۳ ساعت میخونید عب نداره ولی روزی ۵ دقیقه بهش اضافه کنید تقریبا هفته ای نیم ساعت به ساعت مطالعتون اضافه میشه که تغییر چندان محسوسی نیست ولی هرماه دو ساعت به ساعت مطالعتون اضافه میشه و سر دو سه ماه به خودتون میاید میبینید روزی ۸ ساعت مطالعه میکنید و هیچ مشکلی ندارید
روزانه ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه ی ثابت در طول ۹ ماه(سال کنکور) میتونه خیلی راحت شمارو به هدفتون برسونه 
ثابت یعنی یه روز ۱۵ یه روز ۳ ساعت نخونید... روزانه ۱۰ ساعت!!!
نیازهای هرکسی متفاوته ولی اگر واقعا این ۶ ماه قبل از مهر رو خوب کار کنید پایه تون نسبتا قوی میشه و طول سال تحصیل اذیت نمیشید!!!
بعد از عید ۱۴۰۰ با توجه به نیازتون ۱_۳ساعت میتونید به ساعت مطالعتون اضافه کنید و بالاتر از اون واقعا نیاز نیست... چون ادم رو خسته میکنه!
تاقبل از مهر ۹۹ روی ریاصی و فیزیک پایه حسابی کار کنید و تابستون بهش شیمی رو هم اضافه کنید( ساعت مطالعه تون تا اون وقت به حد نصاب میرسه)
موفق باشید

----------


## Amdanial

> خواهش میکنم 
> ایشالا که با تلاش هات به اون چیزی که لیاقتش رو داری برسی 
> " هر چه از خدا میخواهی میشنود و منتظر می شود ببیند چقدر برای آن تلاش میکنی و لیاقت آنرا داری .پس هیچ وقت ناامید نشو و همیشه به تلاشت ادامه بده و بدان او پشتیبان توست و هیچ وقت فراموشت نمی کند پس تو هم فراموشش نکن." 
> اینو از متن کتاب "چگونه تک رقمی شدم ؟" نوشته سعید تجریشی رتبه 4 ریاضی سال 89 براتون آوردم 
> حتما حتما برو تعداد بالا مصاحبه با نفرات برتر رشته ریاضی رو بخون 
> حالا منابع که باید مناسب خودت پیدا کنی 
> اما خیلی مهمه بدونی ماه آخر، یه هفته آخر ، دوران جمع بندی 
> چجوری درس خوندن ، چه چیزایی خوندن و....
> که اینا رو با خوندن مصاحبه این افراد میشه به دست آورد 
> ...


ایشالا قبول میشید حتما دعا میکنم و مطمئنم تواناییشو دارین




> *
> 
> سلام امیدوارم خوب و عالی باشی عیدنم مبارک
> اولا در مورد ترس شروعت بگم که 95 درصد ترس ها طبق یه مقاله که خوندم ترس بیجاست و همش بخاطر اینه که تو منطقه امن خودمون موندیم
> یه کوچولو از منطقه امنت بکنی بری میبینی ترست بیجاست و الکی این مدت میترسیدی
> میدونی مدت زمانی که ما میترسیم از مدت زمانی که برای مطالعش لازمه بیشتر یعنی یه مبحث شاید تو سه چهار ساعت تموم بشه ولی سی چهل ساعت سر ترس الکی تلف میکنیم و نمیخونیم
> دوما خودخوان میشه خوند همونجور که هفتاد درصد ورودی های هر رشته خودخوان میخونن
> دوما اون مقاله که خوندی اشتباهه ؛ اصلش اینه هرروز یه ربع بیشتر از دیروز
> مثلا تو با کمترین تایم مطالعت شروع کن مثلا پنج ساعت ، بعد هرروز فقط یک ربع بیشتر از دیروزت بخون اینجوری هم بهت فشار نمیاد هم در عرض دو سه هفته ساعت مطالعت بالای دوازده سیزده ساعته
> ...


مرسی رفیق آی دی تو دیدم و لطف کردی مزاحمت میشم
و اینکه به نظرت عملیه روزی یه ربع؟ زده نشم نوشته بودم تو پست اول بازیگوشم بخاطر همین میپرسم اگر میگی عملیه که هیچی دیگه




> اولا کی گفته برا موفق شدن نیاز به مشاور و دی وی دی دارید؟
> دوما هرچقدرم فراموش کرده باشین از صفر صفرم شروع کنید برای ریاضی امکانش هست
> ترس رو که همه دارن باید شروع کنید تازه این ترس در مقابل ترسایی که نصف راه بهتون حمله میکنن هیچه... مثلا تو دوره ی جمع بندی میری مرور کنی یهو به خودت میگی یا خودِ خدا... من هیچی یادم نیییییی...! این مال کجاست؟؟؟ من این تستو سه دفعه زدم چرا بلد نیستم؟ همون لحظه حس میکنی قعر جهنمی یکم‌که میگذره یه حسی بهت میگه بیا ازین راه برو... میری و به جواب میرسی تازه به خودت میگی اخیش... گذشت... سوال بعدی!!!
> 
> کسی که نتیجه واسش اهمیتی نداره استرس هم نمیگیره اگه نتیجه براتون‌مهمه استرس طبیعیه و حتی خیلی هم مفیده واسه درس خوندنتون
> 
> برای رشته ریاضی فیزیک ساعت مطالعه ی ۱۵_۱۶ساعته لازم نیست مخصوصا شمایی که میگید گیرایی ریاضیاتتون خوبه ریاضی و محاسبات مهارتهایی هستن که میشه به تدریج باهاشون اشنا شد
> میگید ۲۴ ساعت در هفته که این میشه روزی ۳و نیم ساعت که کمه
> ریاضی و فیزیک اینجوریه که باید بعد از یه ساعت ولش نکنی چون تازه مغز گرم میشه و اگه ولش کنی یه ساعت مفیدو از دست میدی
> ...


اتفاقا من به نظر خودم بیشتر دل زدگی ها یا خستگی هام به نظر خودم به خاطر چینش نادرست درس هاست و باید این موضوع رو درست کنم حتما از پیشنهادتون استفاده می کنم

از این ها گذشته من یه سوال داشتم از همتون رفقا
من ادبیات رو دوست دارم وقتی مثلا شعری رو میخونم لذت میبرم و مشکلی باهاش ندارم
اخه خیلیا واسه خوب نبودن تویه درس عربی مشکلشون ذهنیت بدشون هست اما من ذهنیت بدی از ادبیات ندارم
با این حال ضعیفم در قرابت معنایی و آرایه
نشرالگوی عبدالمحمدی رو واسه نظام قدیم داشتم اما نتونست کمکم کنه
من مشکلم تو خوندن اشعار بود تو درک مفاهیم و عمیق شدن در مفاهیم
به نظر شما چه منبعی میتونه به من در این قضیه کمک کنه؟ باعث بشه موتور قرابت من روشن بشه و بعد از کتاب های عبدالمحمدی اگر وقت بود استفاده کنم؟

ببخشید که وقتتون رو گرفتم - ارادت

----------


## Rafolin403

> ایشالا قبول میشید حتما دعا میکنم و مطمئنم تواناییشو دارین
> 
> 
> 
> مرسی رفیق آی دی تو دیدم و لطف کردی مزاحمت میشم
> و اینکه به نظرت عملیه روزی یه ربع؟ زده نشم نوشته بودم تو پست اول بازیگوشم بخاطر همین میپرسم اگر میگی عملیه که هیچی دیگه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تنها راهش اینه که شعر زیاد بخونید تا ذوق ادبیتون تقویت بشه... مدام باید شعرهارو بخونید و مفهومشو خودتون یه بار برداشت کنید بار دوم مفهوم کتابو چک کنید اگه با مفهوم شما متفاوت بود بار دیگه از دید کتاب بخونیدش تا ارتباطی بینشون پیدا کنید اشعاری که حس میکنید متوجه نمیشید رو علامت گذاری کنید و از کسی بخواین بهتون توضیح بده یا تو همین انجمن بپرسید

یه قسمتی از دلزدگی هم مطبوط به بی برنامه بودنه!!
برنامه تون رو روزانه بنویسید امروز سه ساعت و نیم میخونم
نیم ساعت ارایه + یک ساعت شیمی (مبحثو مشخص کنید)+
دو ساعتش ریاضی از مبحث فلان تا فلان...( تستارو چهارتا در میون بزنید خیلی مهمه این کار... چون باعث میشه بتونید تو مرورهاتون تست دوم و پنجم و نهم و بقیه رو بزنید... بار بعدی باید سوم به بعد رو بزنید)

----------


## Rafolin403

در واقع برای یادگیری ادبیات منبع جدید لازم ندارید باید کم کم بخونید تا قلقش کم کم دستتون بیاد حس رضایت لازم رو هم بدست میارید!

----------


## Eli..

خداروشکر که تونستم کمکی بکنم.ادبیات من نظام جدید عبدالمحمدی که همون نشر الگو رو دارم خیلی خوب میفهمم.شما مطابق روشی که خود آقای عبدالمحمدی اول کتاباش گفته بخون عالیه. منم امسال تمام تلاش خودمو میکنم که پزشکی جندی شاپور قبول بشم.اگه خدایی نکرده نشد اون موقع هر کی موافق بود یه گروه میزنیم واسه ۱۴۰۰

----------

